# Update Icecream to Jelly Bean



## sulittle (Feb 23, 2002)

I have just purchased an Asus Transformer Infinity TF700T and would like to update to the jelly bean firmware. I have Googled to find out how, and thought I found some fairly clear instructions, but they aren't working. This is a link to those directions:

http://forums.androidcentral.com/and...t-minutes.html .

The instruction given at this site seemed clear, considering I don't know anything about tablets. Also, it has special instruction if you have "custom recovery", but I haven't added anything like that. Here's what I did:

1. found the build number: IML74K.US_epad-9.4.5.30.....(etc.) The instructions say the build no. will start with TW, US or WW. Mine starts none of above, so I assumed it was US (at least US is IN the number).
2. downloaded the zip file on a separate PC, copied that file to desktop of the PC, dragged it onto a SD card and inserted that into the Infinity tablet. Without explaining why, I had changed the file name of that zip to EP201...(etc.),then extracted the zip file within.
3. Verified the 2nd zip file was also named EP201...(etc.).
4. turned off the tablet
5. Held down power + volume down buttons until a graphic popped up, with some very tiny letters in top left corner of screen (could not read - looked like doss language). Don't think it said "Press Vul.Up to enter RCK (5s)", as instructions said it would.
6. pushed the volume up button. The graphic changed to an android on its back w/ its belly-door open and red exclamation sign.
7. a minute later the tablet started as normal. I checked the Android version - still 4.0.3.

What can I do differently to make this thing jelly-up?! I'm going to try it again after removing the 1st zip, so only one is on the SD card, but don't expect a change. Can anybody help?


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

The link you posted doesn't work. If Asus doesn't have the update on their website, you can't install it. Every hardware manufacturer customizes Android for their devices. The updates have to come from them. If you try to install anything else, you could end up with a bricked device.


----------



## sulittle (Feb 23, 2002)

Apparently the link I included was removed - that's very unusual, isn't it? I've searched and searched and could only find instructions on line for downloading Jelly Bean onto Transformer Prime. Oddly, all references to Transformer Infinity are dated on or before Oct. 2 2012, except one without anything but a brief description of the change, not how to download it. It seems odd that there are so many web pages about it before it was released, and ZILCH after it was released!


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm sure there are ROMs you can side load if you root it. But the official update has to come from Asus. Nowhere else.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Try here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/sitesearch.php?q=tf700 jellybean

HTC cancelled the promised update from Gingerbread (2.3.x) to ICS (4.0) for my Desire HD, so of course, the fine devs at XDA accepted the challenge, and have several different ICS and now JB ROMs for the Desire HD. The one I'm using, its dev is now working on a port of 4.2 and coming along nicely with it. My two-year-old phone has a more advanced version of Android than my son's brand new Galaxy SIII 

Yes, third-party ROMs carry an inherent risk, especially if you don't know what you're doing when flashing... but they also tend to have far more responsive developers, and they remove all the extra baggage and bloatware and junk that both the manufacturers and the carriers tack on. My DHD performs far better with HTC's Sense interface completely removed, for example.

Anyway, XDA Developers is the place to look - most other sites, when they have threads about ROMs and updates and that level of hacking, eventually link back to XDA.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Or if you want the really technical side, the official changelogs are here: http://developer.android.com/about/versions/android-4.1.html


----------

